# Performers taking things *and I did it my wayy* as Sings ol Frankie



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

I mean music is there to be interpreted as the artist so feels.
Gieseking has set some pretty good renditions in Debussy and Ravel,,,to veer off his beaten path, one goes at his own risk.
Some have paid heed to Gieseking's performances, others have disregarded his records, to their own peril. Gieseking may not be perfect, but his textures, tempos, colors are all there. 
sadly the record is unlistenable, shameful EMI british engineers at the time.

Samson Francois, for all his incredible technique mastery, and idiosyncratic poetics, have taken Ravel is his own way, as sings ol Frankie. (I did IT my way). I have issues with Franscois ' Ravel.
While others love him in Ravel

Which brings us to the Hillary Hahn video on YT, recently uploaded. I am not sure how her CD goes in the Sibelius, perhaps this section is heard by the eras, whithout straining.
She has been travelijng all over the world past 5 yrs , with sell out crowds waiting eagerly to hear her in concert. 
Here with the French National SO, under Mikko Franck,,,there are 2 sections where the only people who can actually hear the notes being played, are Hillry and Mikko. 
Now I am aware the score calls for

ftones, as soft as possible. 
But I think Hillary has over read the score,,,we can only see her notes in eye view, but the playing is so hushed as to only with a high tech hearing aid, can it be heard.
We are left imagining how these notes sound, or as we recall from our Oistrakh records, where david plays that we can hear the notes,,,Now maybe I did fail a hearing exam some yrs ago, and maybe that's the problem. Let me ask you, can you hear the notes being played at

33:50 onwards
also yet another super delicate section, I think later on in the concerto.
also how did Vengerov take this section?
can you hear the notes in his YT upload performance?

I think Hillary has just played the concerto to death, and she has taken this section to a extreme limits,,to Mikko's DELIGHTS!
He loved it,,and perhaps suggested to Hillary to take that section to the Nth degree, delicate.

Which records/perf's do you recall where a artist has taken liberties/peculiarities where they do not belong?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

You could write a book on this. However, the single most obnoxious, vulgar - and utterly wrong - re-thinking of anything must be the stupid opening of the Tchaikovsky 4th as conducted by Constantin Silvestri. Every time the motto theme appears he plays it the same, incorrect way. In general I think he's a great and unrecognized conductor. But dang, did he make a mess here:


----------

